# Agenti CDK:"Dopo l'incontro in Belgio sembra tutto naufragato"



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2022)

*Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.

"Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".

"Il Leeds è stato molto concreto. Anche Charles se n’è accorto. Lo volevano assolutamente, lì avrebbe giocato ogni settimana. Jesse March è un allenatore di prim’ordine. A un certo punto Charles ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto sentire un altro club. Per capire se il Leeds fosse il passo giusto, voleva poter fare un confronto. Abbiamo telefonato al Milan: '_*Se lo volete davvero, dovete insistere adesso. E spingere bene, non a metà*_'. Maldini era ancora impegnato con il suo contratto, ma poi lo ha chiamato. Charles ha avuto una buona conversazione anche con Pioli e si è convinto completamente. *Solo che il Leeds offriva 40 milioni e il Milan aveva un limite*. Però il Brugge non lo avrebbe venduto per 20 milioni, quindi il Milan doveva rilanciare l’offerta. E' un peccato che in certi momenti siano trapelate informazioni sbagliate".

*'AFFARE QUASI MORTO'* - "Abbiamo insistito un po’, mostrando il nostro lato aggressivo. A un certo punto l’accordo sembrava morto. *Dopo l’incontro in Belgio, i club non hanno più voluto parlarsi.* Poi siamo andati a Lugano. Due superpotenze si sono confrontate ed è diventata una vera battaglia. Il mondo esterno non può capire quanto sia stato difficile risolvere tale situazione. Tom e io dovevamo decidere la strategia. Abbiamo fatto di tutto per far riuscire il trasferimento".

"Quando siamo tornati in hotel dopo il primo giorno al Milan, Charles ha voluto che tornassimo nella sua camera e *ha voluto abbracciarci entrambi*".


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Non lo voleva nessuno cit. 

Questo era ed è uno dei top prospetti europei nel ruolo, roba che in Italia non si vede più arrivare praticamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Hanno offerto sul serio 20 meliuni  
'_*Se lo volete davvero, dovete insistere adesso. E spingere bene, non a metà' ---> *_gli hanno dovuto dire che dovevano fare offerte congrue, persino gli agenti glielo hanno dovuto dire... agghiaggiande


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2022)

Quindi abbiamo offerto inizialmente 20 mln.. confermata l'ipotesi di qualcuno qua dentro e chissà poi in che formula questi 20 mln..

Morale della favola abbiamo pagato quello che volevano ed ora il nostro budget si è ristretto l'ano.

Onestamente? Meglio cosi.. chissà che alternative in fretta e furia avrebbero preso per compensare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...



Questa è la risposta da scolpire su pietra a tutti quelli che pensano di essere più bravi dei nostri dirigenti. 
Dietro ad ogni cosa c'è un lavoro ENORME con centinaia di persone che danno il massimo affinchè riesca tutto bene, io capisco che per chi magari fa altri lavori non è facile da capire. 

Mi viene in mente quando lavoravo nel mondo della musica e sentivo " ma cosa ci vuole a far venire la band XX e farla suonare nello stadio XXX" ... si ci vogliono tipo 300 persone che lavorano per 2 anni e fanno si che tutto vada liscio ecco che ci vuole.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...



Che pezzenti. Abbiamo un limite, noi, l'AC Milan 1899, non riusciamo nemmeno ad arrivare alla cifra di un Leeds qualunque.

Se il ragazzo non si impuntava, col cavolo che lo prendevamo. Lui da solo avrà fatto ballare 7/8 milioni nell'affare.


----------



## King of the North (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la risposta da scolpire su pietra a tutti quelli che pensano di essere più bravi dei nostri dirigenti.
> Dietro ad ogni cosa c'è un lavoro ENORME con centinaia di persone che danno il massimo affinchè riesca tutto bene, io capisco che per chi magari fa altri lavori non è facile da capire.
> 
> Mi viene in mente quando lavoravo nel mondo della musica e sentivo " ma cosa ci vuole a far venire la band XX e farla suonare nello stadio XXX" ... si ci vogliono tipo 300 persone che lavorano per 2 anni e fanno si che tutto vada liscio ecco che ci vuole.


...e poi c'è gente che qui dentro si stupiva del fatto che i nostri dirigenti si siano dovuti incontrare due volte col Brugge credendo che le trattative potessero chiudersi anche via mail.
Ragazzi questo è un lavoro difficile, i dirigenti non vanno a comprare pomodori ma vere e proprie aziende che valgono decine e decine di milioni di euro.


----------



## Raryof (4 Agosto 2022)

Onestamente sui giovani non abbiamo rivali poi certo devi anche capire quale sarà il momento giusto per affondare o mettere bei soldi, soprattutto sei sei dentro un meccanismo in cui vuoi fare il prezzo ad ogni costo.
In futuro si spera che avremo molto più margine di manovra ma se riusciamo sempre a prenderli quando sono ancora da lanciare del tutto dovremmo sopravvivere.


----------



## King of the North (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che pezzenti. Abbiamo un limite, noi, l'AC Milan 1899, non riusciamo nemmeno ad arrivare alla cifra di un Leeds qualunque.
> 
> Se il ragazzo non si impuntava, col cavolo che lo prendevamo. Lui da solo avrà fatto ballare 7/8 milioni nell'affare.


Così pezzenti che siamo gli unici in Italia ad aver speso 35mln senza cedere nessuno.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dietro ad ogni cosa c'è un lavoro ENORME con* centinaia di persone* che danno il massimo affinchè riesca tutto bene,


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la risposta da scolpire su pietra a tutti quelli che pensano di essere più bravi dei nostri dirigenti.
> Dietro ad ogni cosa c'è un lavoro ENORME con centinaia di persone che danno il massimo affinchè riesca tutto bene, io capisco che per chi magari fa altri lavori non è facile da capire.
> 
> Mi viene in mente quando lavoravo nel mondo della musica e sentivo " ma cosa ci vuole a far venire la band XX e farla suonare nello stadio XXX" ... si ci vogliono tipo 300 persone che lavorano per 2 anni e fanno si che tutto vada liscio ecco che ci vuole.



Penso tu abbia travisato quello che si diceva (e che leggevo pure io). Nessuno mette in dubbio che il lavoro da fare sia tanto, la cosa che si criticava è che la proprietà non voleva (non è che non poteva) spendere il prezzo giusto per questo tipo di giocatore.

VENTI MILIONI, rendiamoci conto. Per fortuna alla fine chi di dovere ha capito cosa serviva...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Il Leeds è stato molto concreto. Anche Charles se n’è accorto. Lo volevano assolutamente, lì avrebbe giocato ogni settimana. Jesse March è un allenatore di prim’ordine. A un certo punto Charles ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto sentire un altro club. Per capire se il Leeds fosse il passo giusto, voleva poter fare un confronto. Abbiamo telefonato al Milan: '_Se lo volete davvero, dovete insistere adesso. E spingere bene, non a metà_'. Maldini era ancora impegnato con il suo contratto, ma poi lo ha chiamato. Charles ha avuto una buona conversazione anche con Pioli e si è convinto completamente. Solo che il Leeds offriva 40 milioni e il Milan aveva un limite. *Però il Brugge non lo avrebbe venduto per 20 milioni, quindi il Milan doveva rilanciare l’offerta.* E' un peccato che in certi momenti siano trapelate informazioni sbagliate".



Un'altra figura di  per chi diceva che CDK è arrivato alle condizioni di Maldini 
Che poi lo dicevamo da tempo,ti pare che quelli facevano ostruzione per un misero milione?

E' che i nostri geni,sapendo già dell'offerta di 40M del Leeds,si sono fatti avanti proponendo 20M al Brugge.
E magari per 1 mese sono andati avanti salendo di 1M alla volta.
Pagliacci.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Agosto 2022)

Io credevo che dopo il viaggio in Belgio fosse quasi fatta dal sorriso di Paolo, mentre dopo Lugano mi sembravano usciti da un funerale. Invece è esattamente il contrario  mai più giudicare le trattative dalle facce!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Agosto 2022)

con tutto il rispetto per il bruges ma "due super potenze si sono confrontate" lo trovo un tantino esagerato.

Cmq, semmai ce ne fosse bisogno, andrebbe messo come post fisso in alto "E' un peccato che in certi momenti siano trapelate informazioni sbagliate" cosi magari si smette di smadonnare ad ogni notizia farlocca dei giornalai


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2022)

Ok ma adesso la stiamo facendo un po’ troppo lunga. Profilo basso e pedalare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un'altra figura di  per chi diceva che CDK è arrivato alle condizioni di Maldini
> Che poi lo dicevamo da tempo,ti pare che quelli facevano ostruzione per un misero milione?
> 
> E' che i nostri geni,sapendo già dell'offerta di 40M del Leeds,si sono fatti avanti proponendo 20M al Brugge.
> ...


Comunque c'è da dire che 40 era forse troppo, 20 troppo poco. Si è chiuso a una cifra che alla fine è congrua...di questi tempi poi! Beh, l'importante è che si sia chiuso tutto nel migliore dei modi


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


CVD, ringraziamo la tenacia del ragazzo (ed ovviamente chi ha insistito coi rabbini) altrimenti era bello che perso..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è da dire che 40 era forse troppo, 20 troppo poco. Si è chiuso a una cifra che alla fine è congrua...di questi tempi poi! Beh, l'importante è che si sia chiuso tutto nel migliore dei modi



Certo,alla fine ognuno fa le proprie valutazioni,ma essendo già a conoscenza dell'offerta di 40M,arrivare ad offrire la metà non solo è una cifra ridicola,ma anche una mancanza di rispetto verso la squadra proprietaria del cartellino.
Ringraziamo il giocatore che ha puntato i piedi altrimenti questa trattativa terminava solamente in un modo :"arrivederci.."

P.S Ora sappiamo perchè le nostre trattative sono sempre infinite .


----------



## danjr (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Questo parla un po’ troppo però


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Così pezzenti che siamo gli unici in Italia ad aver speso 35mln senza cedere nessuno.



Si, certo. Dopo aver incamerato chissà quanti milioni tra vendita Casa Milan, scudetto, premi, sponsor, vendita di Castillejo, Duarte, Plizzari, etc etc.

Vedo che durate sempre una gran fatica a distinguere tra l'inaccettabile politica dei rabbini malefici e la forza mistica del Milan come club.

Adesso sembra sia merito loro se lo hai preso. Ma ringrazia Paolo, che si sarà messo a 90^ per arrivare al ragazzo, và.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,alla fine ognuno fa le proprie valutazioni,ma essendo già a conoscenza dell'offerta di 40M,arrivare ad offrire la metà non solo è una cifra ridicola,ma anche una mancanza di rispetto verso la squadra proprietaria del cartellino.
> Ringraziamo il giocatore che ha puntato i piedi altrimenti questa trattativa terminava solamente in un modo :"arrivederci.."
> 
> P.S *Ora sappiamo perchè le nostre trattative sono sempre infinite .*


Beh diciamo che davvero bisogna essere poco svegli per non rendersi conto si trattasse di un problema economico


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si, certo. Dopo aver incamerato chissà quanti milioni tra vendita Casa Milan, scudetto, premi, sponsor, vendita di Castillejo, Duarte, Plizzari, etc etc.
> 
> Vedo che durate sempre una gran fatica a distinguere tra l'inaccettabile politica dei rabbini malefici e la forza mistica del Milan come club.
> 
> Adesso sembra sia merito loro se lo hai preso. Ma ringrazia Paolo, che si sarà messo a 90^ per arrivare al ragazzo, và.


Il Milan è ancora in rosso, quindi di incamerato non c'è niente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2869


Se fai un ponte sono anche in mille. Non facciamo facili ironie


----------



## Manue (4 Agosto 2022)

Ma chissenefrega di quanto hanno offerto inizialmente!
E' arrivato? Si, basta e avanza.

Il Leeds? cerino in mano.

E ma se... e ma il ragazzo.. e ma la brexit...
ma chissenefrega,
si cerca la polemica su ogni angolo, ma godiamoci l'acquisto e bon.

20-30-40, pezzenti, 2 mln, 3, 4...
facile fare i .... degli altri.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Il Milan è ancora in rosso, quindi di incamerato non c'è niente.



Io dico che se vendevano il Milan due anni fa prendevano la metà di quello che possono prendere adesso.

Ti sembra che ci stanno perdendo, loro, un fondo finanziario? Ancora con questa narrazione? Suvvia.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,alla fine ognuno fa le proprie valutazioni,ma essendo già a conoscenza dell'offerta di 40M,arrivare ad offrire la metà non solo è una cifra ridicola,ma anche una mancanza di rispetto verso la squadra proprietaria del cartellino.
> Ringraziamo il giocatore che ha puntato i piedi altrimenti questa trattativa terminava solamente in un modo :"arrivederci.."
> 
> P.S Ora sappiamo perchè le nostre trattative sono sempre infinite .


20 é esagerato, probabilmente volevano chiuderla a 25/30 massimo, ma hanno alzato il tiro ai famosi 32+3 bonus. Quando fai una trattativa é anche giusto imporre la tua valutazione, non vai li con 40M.

Comunque non ha detto che il Milan ha offerto 20M, questo lo hai dedotto tu. Sicuramente ha fatto capire che l'offerta non era sufficiente.

Ragazzi, comunque ci si lamentava del perché si riscatti Messias e con quei soldi non si abbia pagato quei milioni di differenza senza tirarla per le lunghe. Ora abbiamo Messias e CDK. Meglio no?

Facciamo un riepilogativo:
-Tonali quasi 10M di sconto.
-Florenzi sconto 2-3M.
-Messias sconto 2-3M.
-CDK "sconto" 2-3M.

eccetera...

Non sono briciole dai  , modo di fare che approvo se i risultati non sono una prenderlo alle condizioni iniziali. A volte ci rimetti 1 mese per 2M, a volte non si conclude, ma é meglio essere cosi che essere di manica larga.


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2022)

Questo dimostra che non giochiamo a Football Manager


----------



## Sam (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io dico che se vendevano il Milan due anni fa prendevano la metà di quello che possono prendere adesso.
> 
> *Ti sembra che ci stanno perdendo, loro, un fondo finanziario? Ancora con questa narrazione? Suvvia.*


Infatti. Ce li vedo proprio i rabbini a perderci soldi. Sì, sì…


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io dico che se vendevano il Milan due anni fa prendevano la metà di quello che possono prendere adesso.
> 
> Ti sembra che ci stanno perdendo, loro, un fondo finanziario? Ancora con questa narrazione? Suvvia.


Hai mischiato due cose che c'entrano zero, i soldi del club =/ soldi di Elliott, trasformarci in una società autosufficiente ci avvanteggerà (e lo sta già facendo) in maniera abissale in Italia.


----------



## ignaxio (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io dico che se vendevano il Milan due anni fa prendevano la metà di quello che possono prendere adesso.
> 
> Ti sembra che ci stanno perdendo, loro, un fondo finanziario? Ancora con questa narrazione? Suvvia.



distinguere la differenza tra valore aziendale e flusso di cassa ?


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Così pezzenti che siamo gli unici in Italia ad aver speso 35mln senza cedere nessuno.


non ti arrabbiare ma questa è la nuova frontiera del rabbinismo 
le ''cessioni'' le abbiamo avute pure noi solo che ne abbiamo ricavato una bella fava..


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Hai mischiato due cose che c'entrano zero, i soldi del club =/ soldi di Elliott, trasformarci in una società autosufficiente ci avvanteggerà (e lo sta già facendo) in maniera abissale in Italia.



Il fatto che "avremo i conti apposto" è una diretta conseguenza della gestione. Questo non lo nega nessuno. Ma è una gestione contabile, che non ha niente a che vedere con la competizione sportiva. Vai tranquillo che tra segni positivi su un foglio excel e una vittoria, sceglieranno sempre la prima. Se poi arriva anche la seconda, sappiamo chi ringraziare veramente.



ignaxio ha scritto:


> distinguere la differenza tra valore aziendale e flusso di cassa ?



Niente, adesso si va sul tecnico, da amministratore di condominio. Alzo bandiera bianca.



Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti. Ce li vedo proprio i rabbini a perderci soldi. Sì, sì…



Quelli ti sfilano i soldi dalle tasche solo guardandoti, tipo superpoteri.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che "avremo i conti apposto" è una diretta conseguenza della gestione. Questo non lo nega nessuno. Ma è una gestione contabile, che non ha niente a che vedere con la competizione sportiva. Vai tranquillo che tra segni positivi su un foglio excel e una vittoria, sceglieranno sempre la prima. Se poi arriva anche la seconda, sappiamo chi ringraziare veramente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero' @gabri65 noi siamo l'emblema che é possibile vincere con una gestione simile. A dire il vero non siamo i soli, molte altre squadre lo hanno fatto, tra qui la Juve per un periodo, ma visto che siamo in casa Milan (a proposito di condominio  ) non possiamo far finta di niente e dire "Se non spendi, non vinci". Molto opinabile che non si abbia speso nulla, meno opinabile invece che si possa vincere essendo parsimoniosi.

Non so come la pensi, per me non é stato un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Pero' @gabri65 noi siamo l'emblema che é possibile vincere con una gestione simile. A dire il vero non siamo i soli, molte altre squadre lo hanno fatto, tra qui la Juve per un periodo, ma visto che siamo in casa Milan (a proposito di condominio  ) non possiamo far finta di niente e dire "Se non spendi, non vinci". Molto opinabile che non si abbia speso nulla, meno opinabile invece che si possa vincere essendo parsimoniosi.
> 
> Non so come la pensi, per me non é stato un miracolo sportivo.



Ho già detto tra le righe come la penso, quando parlavo di "forza mistica", che non ho scritto a vanvera. Tu chiamalo miracolo.

Chi "parteggia" per Elliott e la gestione contabile, non si rende ben conto dove è nato questo successo. Se questa gestione veniva applicata alle fogne indaiste, tu non arrivavi nemmeno a metà classifica.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho già detto tra le righe come la penso, quando parlavo di "forza mistica", che non ho scritto a vanvera. Tu chiamalo miracolo.
> 
> Chi "parteggia" per Elliott e la gestione contabile, non si rende ben conto dove è nato questo successo. *Se questa gestione veniva applicata alle fogne indaiste, tu non arrivavi nemmeno a metà classifica.*


Mmh non mi é ben chiaro questo concetto.

No. Io lo chiamo progetto sportivo  , abbiamo vinto meritatamennte sul campo ed abbiamo una squadra forte e giovane. 

Non mi frega nulla di Elliott, a me interessa che il Milan sia sano ed indipendente. Questo vuol dire avere i conti in regola e non ingrassare le tasche altrui, al massimo le nostre tasche (del Milan società) per i tempi di bisogno. Dal proprietario mi aspetto linee guida e basta. Se si chiamasse Berlusconi avrei le stesse perplessità e le stesse esigenze in quanto tifoso.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Ma da noi fanno tutto maldini e massara?
Servono gli intermediari altrimenti è sempre tutto un parto.

Non mi è chiaro il passaggio leeds-milan , a leggerla cosi sembra che eravamo dietro il ragazzo ma non per questa estate.
La situazione si è smossa solo perchè stavamo per perderlo.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ho già detto tra le righe come la penso, quando parlavo di "forza mistica", che non ho scritto a vanvera. Tu chiamalo miracolo.
> 
> Chi "parteggia" per Elliott e la gestione contabile, non si rende ben conto dove è nato questo successo. Se questa gestione veniva applicata alle fogne indaiste, tu non arrivavi nemmeno a metà classifica.


Io parteggio per il Milan, manco a me piace a tutto tondo la gestione contabile di Elliott, ma negare la trasformazione avvenuta dal loro arrivo a oggi è al livello del terrapiattismo. Maldini e Massara, gli artefici della gestione sportiva, li hanno messi lì loro alla fine della fiera e la storia sta andando avanti, al netto di problemi, budget, risparmi nonsense in diverse occasioni, ecc...

La miglior Juve (2011-15) era gestita così, hanno iniziato il declino quando si son creduti più grossi di quello che erano e hanno iniziato a buttare soldi (da Higuain in avanti).

L'Inter è gestita alla stregua del Milan fassoniano: debiti alla cinese, col quid in più delle liason di Polifemo in Serie A, che ti danno dei vantaggi, chiaro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Io parteggio per il Milan, manco a me piace a tutto tondo la gestione contabile di Elliott, ma negare la trasformazione avvenuta dal loro arrivo a oggi è al livello del terrapiattismo. *Maldini e Massara, gli artefici della gestione sportiva, li hanno messi lì loro alla fine della fiera e la storia sta andando avanti, al netto di problemi, budget, risparmi nonsense in diverse occasioni, ecc...*
> 
> La miglior Juve (2011-15) era gestita così, hanno iniziato il declino quando si son creduti più grossi di quello che erano e hanno iniziato a buttare soldi (da Higuain in avanti).
> 
> L'Inter è gestita alla stregua del Milan fassoniano: debiti alla cinese, col quid in più delle liason di Polifemo in Serie A, che ti danno dei vantaggi, chiaro.


Quindi devo ringraziare Elliot per avere messo Maldini, in genere una proprietà si ringrazia per l'impegno profuso negli investimenti. Elliot si è limitato a tagliare i costi, i grandi geni della finanza... discorso analogo riguarda gazidis.
I problemi di questo modo di operare sono stati scaricati alla parte sportiva. E tagliano pure in una estate in cui abbiamo avuti grossi introiti, senza pensare di stanziare risorse sufficienti per sostituire due partenti a zero, pensa te che razza di proprietà.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se fai un ponte sono anche in mille. Non facciamo facili ironie


Dai su Lollo.

Se vogliamo epicizzare che dietro alla trattativa di un giocatore ci siano centinaia di persone di persone che """"lavorano"""", va benissimo.

Tanto è uguale, ma poi nella realtà ce ne saranno quando son tante, una decina, di cui probabilmente almeno la metà fanno solo numero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mmh non mi é ben chiaro questo concetto.
> 
> No. Io lo chiamo progetto sportivo  , abbiamo vinto meritatamennte sul campo ed abbiamo una squadra forte e giovane.
> 
> Non mi frega nulla di Elliott, a me interessa che il Milan sia sano ed indipendente. Questo vuol dire avere i conti in regola e non ingrassare le tasche altrui, al massimo le nostre tasche (del Milan società) per i tempi di bisogno. Dal proprietario mi aspetto linee guida e basta. Se si chiamasse Berlusconi avrei le stesse perplessità e le stesse esigenze in quanto tifoso.


Ingrassi quelle di Elliot e del discepolo Cardinale.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

Ottimi procuratori, non potremmo dare 10 mln cash a Leao per pigliarsi questi? 

Comunque è bello vedere che nel calcio c'è ancora gente che pensa al progetto e al prestigio, anche se questo vuol dire qualche soldo in meno e qualche panchina in più, almeno all'inizio.

Ma stai tranquillo Charles che se avrai piedi e testa (sembra di sì) con noi ti toglierai soddisfazione infinitamente più grandi, chiedere a Giroud Ibra Tonali Theo ecc...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quindi devo ringraziare Elliot per avere messo Maldini, in genere una proprietà si ringrazia per l'impegno profuso negli investimenti. Elliot si è limitato a tagliare i costi, i grandi geni della finanza... discorso analogo riguarda gazidis.
> I problemi di questo modo di operare sono stati scaricati alla parte sportiva. E tagliano pure in una estate in cui abbiamo avuti grossi introiti, senza pensare di stanziare risorse sufficienti per sostituire due partenti a zero, pensa te che razza di proprietà.


Gira e rigira così è, c'è di meglio, ma c'è anche di molto peggio, tra l'altro i grossi introiti non sono ancora sufficienti al pari, se non a giugno 23 e presumendo di passare i gironi (non scontato). Sarò così acido come te se ci saranno ancora queste ristrettezza col bilancio a posto. Tra l'altro non è cosi facile tagliare e aumentare la competiviità, tipo Inter e Juve non son capaci, Dela sta impazzendo che in un paio d'anni abbiamo realizzato il suo sogno.


----------



## Baba (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un'altra figura di  per chi diceva che CDK è arrivato alle condizioni di Maldini
> Che poi lo dicevamo da tempo,ti pare che quelli facevano ostruzione per un misero milione?
> 
> E' che i nostri geni,sapendo già dell'offerta di 40M del Leeds,si sono fatti avanti proponendo 20M al Brugge.
> ...


Niente di quello che ha detto fa intendere che quando il Milan ha offerto 20 c’era già un offerta di 40 del Leeds. Poi se a te piace pensare che sia così va bene ma non è quello che c’è scritto.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma da noi fanno tutto maldini e massara?
> Servono gli intermediari altrimenti è sempre tutto un parto.
> 
> Non mi è chiaro il passaggio leeds-milan , a leggerla cosi sembra che eravamo dietro il ragazzo ma non per questa estate.
> La situazione si è smossa solo perchè stavamo per perderlo.



Esatto, se le cose stanno così non va molto bene.
Probabilmente abbiamo dormito un po' troppo, nonostante paradossalmente siamo stati i primi ad interessarsi a lui.
È chiaro che il momento buono era adesso, perché prima era ancora acerbo per giocare nel Milan ma poi sarebbe costato troppo, visti i budget che abbiamo e visto che probabilmente sarebbe andato in Premier a fare il titolare fisso.
Impossibile pensare che giocasse un altro paio di anni in Belgio.
Insomma se non ci telefonavano loro...


----------



## livestrong (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque non ha detto che il Milan ha offerto 20M, questo lo hai dedotto tu. Sicuramente ha fatto capire che l'offerta non era sufficiente.
> .


"Solo che il Leeds offriva 40 milioni e il Milan aveva un limite. Però il Brugge non lo avrebbe venduto per 20 milioni, *quindi il Milan doveva rilanciare l’offerta.* "

Più chiaro di così...


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Agosto 2022)

Speriamo abbiano messo una clausola per un rinnovo unilaterale. Abbiamo già dato abbastanza.


----------



## livestrong (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Mi pare un'intervista piuttosto interessante, che fa capire quanto Maldini e Massara fossero interessati al ragazzo. Questa trattativa mi pare un unicum da quando è tornato Paolo al Milan, motivo per il quale temo che si sia usato extra budget non previsto. Il mercato temo sia finito qua. Non mi stupirebbe se Maldini avesse combattuto con Elliott rifirmando proprio a patto di prendere almeno CDK in questa sessione. Io ormai ero abbastanza sicuro che, visto il passaggio di proprietà a settembre, non si sarebbe mossa foglia sul mercato per non modificare gli assett


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


La differenza tra lui e renato Sanchez e botman è tutta qua.

Complimenti a tutte e 3 le parti per la buona riuscita dell'affare.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> "Solo che il Leeds offriva 40 milioni e il Milan aveva un limite. Però il Brugge non lo avrebbe venduto per 20 milioni, *quindi il Milan doveva rilanciare l’offerta.* "
> 
> Più chiaro di così...



In effetti c'è poco da interpretare.
Abbiamo il budget di una squadra da bassa classifica.
Speriamo Pobega si riveli una sorpresa, perché in caso contrario soffriremo parecchio a centrocampo.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,alla fine ognuno fa le proprie valutazioni,ma essendo già a conoscenza dell'offerta di 40M,arrivare ad offrire la metà non solo è una cifra ridicola,ma anche una mancanza di rispetto verso la squadra proprietaria del cartellino.
> Ringraziamo il giocatore che ha puntato i piedi altrimenti questa trattativa terminava solamente in un modo :"arrivederci.."
> 
> P.S Ora sappiamo perchè le nostre trattative sono sempre infinite .


E come al solito alcuni ci abbiamo preso fin da subito nel sostenere che fosse impossibile che avendo fatto un'offerta superiore ai 30(come la società faceva trapelare attraverso le proprie veline)non si chiudesse per un paio di mln,ora si scopre chi aveva ragione.


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Quanti mi farebbe piacere partecipare in prima persona a certe trattative. Noi parliamo e critichiamo conoscendo l'1% di quanto succede.


----------



## claudiop77 (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Invece si è capito benissimo che la trattativa sia stata un parto


----------



## Dexter (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la risposta da scolpire su pietra a tutti quelli che pensano di essere più bravi dei nostri dirigenti.
> Dietro ad ogni cosa c'è un lavoro ENORME con centinaia di persone che danno il massimo affinchè riesca tutto bene, io capisco che per chi magari fa altri lavori non è facile da capire.


Dietro The Garant e dietro questa trattativa ci saranno al massimo 3-4 persone. L'ultima frase credo tu te la stai rivolgendo da solo, immagino.


----------



## loser (4 Agosto 2022)

Avevo riferito ad inizio luglio che l'offerta del milan era di 20 milioni,eco la conferma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non lo voleva nessuno cit.
> 
> Questo era ed è uno dei top prospetti europei nel ruolo, roba che in Italia non si vede più arrivare praticamente.


infatti ha chiaramente detto che di concreto c'era solo il leeds e che è stato lui a contattare il milan, mentre i nostri volponi stavano perdendo tempo dietro a qualche biglietto da 50€ più o meno.

è molto chiaro, basta leggere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dai su Lollo.
> 
> Se vogliamo epicizzare che dietro alla trattativa di un giocatore ci siano centinaia di persone di persone che """"lavorano"""", va benissimo.
> 
> Tanto è uguale, ma poi nella realtà ce ne saranno quando son tante, una decina, di cui probabilmente almeno la metà fanno solo numero.


ne bastano 3-4 e i soldi giusti. 
e si chiude in mezza giornata.

poi ci sono le favole...


----------



## pazzomania (4 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ne bastano 3-4 e i soldi giusti.
> e si chiude in mezza giornata.
> 
> poi ci sono le favole...


Nel mondo reale, alla fine anche quando si tratta di 100 milioni di euro, decidono solo due persone, chi compra e chi vende.

Fingiamo che nel calcio, siano come dici tu 3-4, si.

Ma in realtà è solo questione di soldi: chi paga, chi incassa e l' oggetto.
3 persone fanno tutto, resto, chiacchiere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel mondo reale, alla fine anche quando si tratta di 100 milioni di euro, decidono solo due persone, chi compra e chi vende.
> 
> Fingiamo che nel calcio, siano come dici tu 3-4, si.
> 
> ...


maldini - corrispettivo bruges - calciatore - in minor parte procuratore.
gli altri "aiutano".


----------



## King of the North (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si, certo. Dopo aver incamerato chissà quanti milioni tra vendita Casa Milan, scudetto, premi, sponsor, vendita di Castillejo, Duarte, Plizzari, etc etc.
> 
> Vedo che durate sempre una gran fatica a distinguere tra l'inaccettabile politica dei rabbini malefici e la forza mistica del Milan come club.
> 
> Adesso sembra sia merito loro se lo hai preso. Ma ringrazia Paolo, che si sarà messo a 90^ per arrivare al ragazzo, và.


Certo che ringrazio Paolo. Massara e Moncada. (Su di lui ci siamo da due anni come avrai letto dalle interviste agli agenti di CDK)
Grazie anche a chi ci ha messo i soldi perché che piaccia o meno i soldi ce li mettono loro.


----------



## Denny14 (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> 20 é esagerato, probabilmente volevano chiuderla a 25/30 massimo, ma hanno alzato il tiro ai famosi 32+3 bonus. Quando fai una trattativa é anche giusto imporre la tua valutazione, non vai li con 40M.
> 
> Comunque non ha detto che il Milan ha offerto 20M, questo lo hai dedotto tu. Sicuramente ha fatto capire che l'offerta non era sufficiente.
> 
> ...


Che poi per come la leggo io sembra che noi avessimo avanzato l'offerta ben prima dei 40 milioni degli inglesi, e che solo dopo ci hanno ricontattato dicendo di alzare l'offerta, quindi anche avessimo offerto 20 milioni come prima offerta assoluta non vedo perché uno deve passare per pezzente a prescindere. Magari i belgi hanno chiesto 30 e noi abbiamo offerto 20, poi gli inglesi hanno sparato alto e ovviamente ognuno fa gli interessi propri, si chiamano trattative apposta eh! Non mi pare che gli altri non trattino, altrimenti il difensore della seconda squadra di milano sarebbe già a Parigi...


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> "Solo che il Leeds offriva 40 milioni e il Milan aveva un limite. Però il Brugge non lo avrebbe venduto per 20 milioni, *quindi il Milan doveva rilanciare l’offerta.* "
> 
> Più chiaro di così...


Ripeto che é un'interpretazione tua delle parole. Che ci puo' stare, ma non é chiara per nulla.

Ah, comunque sono andato a ricercami l'articolo originale. Un po' diverso eh, ma non c'é traccia di questi fantomatici "20M", si dice solo che l'offerta é più bassa di quella del Leeds e che sarebbero state settimane dure.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Agosto 2022)

abbiamo preso un fantastico prospetto. Tutto da verificare sul campo, con qualche dubbio sul piano atletico, ma di grande prospetto di tratta. Quindi cerchiamo di essere contenti.


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che pezzenti. Abbiamo un limite, noi, l'AC Milan 1899, non riusciamo nemmeno ad arrivare alla cifra di un Leeds qualunque.
> 
> Se il ragazzo non si impuntava, col cavolo che lo prendevamo. Lui da solo avrà fatto ballare 7/8 milioni nell'affare.


Sei ancorato al nome, Milan, Leeds... ma se di diritti televisivi il Milan incassa 77,8 milioni di euro, da campione, mentre il Leeds 17mo ne incassa 134,8 milioni di euro allora è facile mettere quei 7/10 milioni in più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sei ancorato al nome, Milan, Leeds... ma se di diritti televisivi il Milan incassa 77,8 milioni di euro, da campione, mentre il Leeds 17mo ne incassa 134,8 milioni di euro allora è facile mettere quei 7/10 milioni in più.


Il Milan però ha un fatturato superiore al Leeds.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2022)

Mi vien da ridere per come riuscite a mistificare qualsiasi cosa pur di osannare proprietà e dirigenti. dall'articolo è evidente che de Katelaere è da noi solo e soltanto per una sua ossessiva volontà,non certo per la bravura di Maldini e massara che volevano offerire il solito casco di banane e dopo 1 mese hanno dovuto calar le braghe o per gli strozzini che non reinvestono neanche i soldi delle cessioni ed i premi dei trofei vinti.

Tra l'altro gli agenti dicono chiaro che per 1 mese la trattativa era arenata a causa del rinnovo del contratto di Maldini.
E qui continuo a chiedermi,cosa è riuscito ad ottenere dopo un mese di trattative con Elliot?le non cessioni di Maignan,Theo e Leao?


----------



## Mika (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere per come riuscite a mistificare qualsiasi cosa pur di osannare proprietà e dirigenti. dall'articolo è evidente che de Katelaere è da noi solo e soltanto per una sua ossessiva volontà,non certo per la bravura di Maldini e massara che volevano offerire il solito casco di banane e dopo 1 mese hanno dovuto calar le braghe o per gli strozzini che non reinvestono neanche i soldi delle cessioni ed i premi dei trofei vinti.
> 
> Tra l'altro gli agenti dicono chiaro che per 1 mese la trattativa era arenata a causa del rinnovo del contratto di Maldini.
> E qui continuo a chiedermi,cosa è riuscito ad ottenere dopo un mese di trattative con Elliot?le non cessioni di Maignan,Theo e Leao?


Penso che qui il lavoro grandioso l'ha fatto lo scouting che due anni fa lo ha scovato e lo ha seguito.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ok ma adesso la stiamo facendo un po’ troppo lunga. Profilo basso e pedalare


Forse volevi dire "testa alta e giocare" cit.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ripeto che é un'interpretazione tua delle parole. Che ci puo' stare, ma non é chiara per nulla.
> 
> Ah, comunque sono andato a ricercami l'articolo originale. Un po' diverso eh, ma non c'é traccia di questi fantomatici "20M", si dice solo che l'offerta é più bassa di quella del Leeds e che sarebbero state settimane dure.


Non è vero, ha usato quelle esatte parole parlando dell'interesse del Leeds. Altro che "non c'è traccia". Ci sono i virgolettati.


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, ha usato quelle esatte parole parlando dell'interesse del Leeds. Altro che "non c'è traccia". Ci sono i virgolettati.


Dove scusa? Su HNL? L'interesse del Leeds non l'ho mai messo in discussione comunque...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dove scusa? Su HNL? L'interesse del Leeds non l'ho mai messo in discussione comunque...


Su HLN non puoi averlo recuperato visto che è a pagamento. C'è la traduzione dell'articolo col virgolettato da più parti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Penso che qui il lavoro grandioso l'ha fatto lo scouting che due anni fa lo ha scovato e lo ha seguito.



Scovato,oddio...CDK già 2 anni fa era considerato un probabile futuro talento del calcio belga.
Non è stato come Kalulu,lui si che è stato scovato quando ancora nessuno lo conosceva e nessuno parlava di lui.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Agosto 2022)

Se ci muoviamo sempre in questo modo altri CDK non arriveranno mai, siamo troppo lenti e troppo spilorci. Società assurda.


----------



## livestrong (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Dove scusa? Su HNL? L'interesse del Leeds non l'ho mai messo in discussione comunque...


Sei più testardo di mia moglie


----------



## Pit96 (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Da come la descrive sembra uno scontro tra titani... 
Comunque il fatto che non volessimo andare oltre una 20ina di milioni fa presagire brutte cose... Altro che "anche quest'anno spenderemo almeno i soliti 85 milioni", qui il Payroll si abbassa sempre ma di investire non c'è proprio voglia


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Agosto 2022)

A me non interessa cosa è successo, sono convinto che la società abbia lottato strenuamente per pagare il meno possibile, fidando nella volontà del giocatore, che altrimenti non sarebbe stato possibile.
Per Sanches probabilmente, dico probabilmente perché non si sa nulla, non è stato possibile, e infatti è andato dove non hanno lottato strenuamente, ma pagato e basta.
Niente da dire, certi affari riescono e altri no.
Quello che non mi piace di questa situazione è che non "abbiamo recuperato il tempo perduto" perché siamo stati due mesi su un solo giocatore, che alla fine è arrivato, tutti felici, ma ora ci dobbiamo accontentare, a poco più di una settimana dall'inizio del campionato, solo di lui. Perché è chiaro che ora le restanti operazioni in entrata, se ci saranno, saranno ritagli. Nulla di grande può più arrivare.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi vien da ridere per come riuscite a mistificare qualsiasi cosa pur di osannare proprietà e dirigenti. dall'articolo è evidente che de Katelaere è da noi solo e soltanto per una sua ossessiva volontà,non certo per la bravura di Maldini e massara che volevano offerire il solito casco di banane e dopo 1 mese hanno dovuto calar le braghe o per gli strozzini che non reinvestono neanche i soldi delle cessioni ed i premi dei trofei vinti.
> 
> Tra l'altro gli agenti dicono chiaro che per 1 mese la trattativa era arenata a causa del rinnovo del contratto di Maldini.
> E qui continuo a chiedermi,cosa è riuscito ad ottenere dopo un mese di trattative con Elliot?le non cessioni di Maignan,Theo e Leao?


Cosa abbia ottenuto Maldini non lo so, che i nostri si debbano muovere e chiudere nel silenzio e con larghissimo anticipo sui giocatori perché non possono spendere è ormai noto, che MM fossero stati bravi a portarsi avanti per alcuni giocatori lo si scriveva già a maggio e del fatto che poi si sia arenato tutto per via del rinnovo dei contratti dell’area sportiva ce lo dice pure il procuratore di CDK.. ergo mi sembra tutto molto semplice, i nostri son bravissimi non bravi nonostante una proprietà di genovesi che ha fatto di tutto per ostacolarli


----------



## Buciadignho (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Su HLN non puoi averlo recuperato visto che è a pagamento. C'è la traduzione dell'articolo col virgolettato da più parti.


Da altre parti (Football Reporting) non menzionano l'offerta di 20M. Io mi ero rifatto alle traduzioni Inglesi 

Comunque ho comprato l'abbonamento HLN, per Charles e per capire veramente un po' meglio cosa ci fosse dietro la trattativa. Ed é ben più chiaro dall'articolo originale cosa volessero dire.

Dicono esplicitamente: "Il Bruges ha il diritto di non lasciare partire un loro giocatore per 20M al Milan che possono vendere al Leeds per 40M." Quindi si, ora é più chiaro 

Nell'intervista completa (che é molto, ma molto più lunga) ci sono molti altri dettagli più importanti. Se interessa posso postare tutto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa è la risposta da scolpire su pietra a tutti quelli che pensano di essere più bravi dei nostri dirigenti.
> Dietro ad ogni cosa c'è un lavoro ENORME con centinaia di persone che danno il massimo affinchè riesca tutto bene, io capisco che per chi magari fa altri lavori non è facile da capire.
> 
> Mi viene in mente quando lavoravo nel mondo della musica e sentivo " ma cosa ci vuole a far venire la band XX e farla suonare nello stadio XXX" ... si ci vogliono tipo 300 persone che lavorano per 2 anni e fanno si che tutto vada liscio ecco che ci vuole.


Per questo penso che a centrocampo sará difficile ed é forse meglio che non arrivi nessuno.
Stanno iniziando a girare nomi “tappabuco”. Lo spazio per prendere uno di cui siamo convinti, che seguiamo da anni, ad un prezzo che sia all’interno del nostro budget penso si sia giá esaurito.

É rimasto solo il tempo per prendere gli scarti altrui a prezzo di saldo.
A quel punto mi tengo Bakayoko Per 14 partite.


----------



## livestrong (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Da altre parti (Football Reporting) non menzionano l'offerta di 20M. Io mi ero rifatto alle traduzioni Inglesi
> 
> Comunque ho comprato l'abbonamento HLN, per Charles e per capire veramente un po' meglio cosa ci fosse dietro la trattativa. Ed é ben più chiaro dall'articolo originale cosa volessero dire.
> 
> ...


Se hai voglia di farlo direi che sarebbe molto interessante


----------



## Miro (4 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Tom De Mul *e *Yama Sharifi agenti di CDK * hanno parlato a _Het Laatste Nieuws_ e svelato alcuni retroscena dell'affare.
> 
> "Il Milan lo seguiva già dalle giovanili, ma i primi contatti risalgono a due anni fa. All’epoca pensavano che Charles fosse un grande talento, ma volevano un giocatore che potesse arrivare subito. Hanno preso il tempo necessario per valutare quanto potesse diventare bravo. Maldini e Massara nel frattempo ci hanno fatto domande di ogni tipo. Che tipo di persona è? Com’è questo ragazzo? Non solo loro, molti club si sono informati: *West Ham*, *Newcastle*, *Arsenal*. Quei club non hanno spinto al 100%. L’Arsenal ha preso Gabriel Jesus, che aveva già dato prova di sé in Premier League. Anche il *Barcellona *lo ha seguito a lungo, ma abbiamo pensato che non fosse la mossa giusta".
> 
> ...


Quindi, ricapitolando:

1) Elliott (sempre sia lodato) fornisce un budget ridicolo e decisamente sproporzionato rispetto alle reali possibilità che il bilancio ci permetterebbe di avere, costringendo i nostri a fare la figura dei pezzenti in giro per l'Europa e senza dare la possibilità di coprire le lacune di rosa;
2) Maldini e Massara, in virtù del punto 1, hanno imbastito una trattativa presentandosi con un'offerta ridicola e per un mese hanno fatto la figura dei morti di fame, tanto che De Kaeteleare per smuovere le cose ha rinunicato ad una discreta somma pur di venire da noi;
3) nonostante il tira e molla da rabbini vecchia scuola, alla fine si è chiuso per la somma che voleva il Bruges, facendo perdere un mese di tempo a M&M e facendo slittare l'arrivo del giocatore, che poteva fare praticamente quasi tutto il ritiro con noi anzichè arrivare a 10 giorni dall'inizio del campionato.

Grazie Elliott.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Da altre parti (Football Reporting) non menzionano l'offerta di 20M. Io mi ero rifatto alle traduzioni Inglesi
> 
> Comunque ho comprato l'abbonamento HLN, per Charles e per capire veramente un po' meglio cosa ci fosse dietro la trattativa. Ed é ben più chiaro dall'articolo originale cosa volessero dire.
> 
> ...


L'importante è la sostanza, i 20 milioni offerti dal Milan sono stati citati.
Comunque sì, se puoi posta


----------



## uolfetto (4 Agosto 2022)

Scritto nero su bianco che mentre eravamo impegnati con il contratto di Maldini questo rischiava di finire altrove. Vediamo se qualcuno sostiene ancora che perdere il mese di giugno a fare il contratto dei dirigenti invece che intessere trame di mercato non è un danno ENORME.


----------



## loser (4 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ripeto che é un'interpretazione tua delle parole. Che ci puo' stare, ma non é chiara per nulla.
> 
> Ah, comunque sono andato a ricercami l'articolo originale. Un po' diverso eh, ma non c'é traccia di questi fantomatici "20M", si dice solo che l'offerta é più bassa di quella del Leeds e che sarebbero state settimane dure.


Sono stato io a dare quella cifra di 20 milioni leggendo e citando un articolo fiammingo sulla transazione di mercato del fc brugges,non so se è antecedente all'offerta del leeds,parlava solo dell'offerta del milan che era stata rifiutata.Mi pare anche in linea con il modo operandis della nostra società


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Quindi, ricapitolando:
> 
> 1) Elliott (sempre sia lodato) fornisce un budget ridicolo e decisamente sproporzionato rispetto alle reali possibilità che il bilancio ci permetterebbe di avere, costringendo i nostri a fare la figura dei pezzenti in giro per l'Europa e senza dare la possibilità di coprire le lacune di rosa;
> 2) Maldini e Massara, in virtù del punto 1, hanno imbastito una trattativa presentandosi con un'offerta ridicola e per un mese hanno fatto la figura dei morti di fame, tanto che De Kaeteleare per smuovere le cose ha rinunicato ad una discreta somma pur di venire da noi;
> ...


in realtà elliott (sempre sia insultato) fornisce un budget ridicolo MA decisamente proporzionato rispetto alle reali possibilità che il bilancio ci permetterebbe di avere. infatti l'obiettivo è chiudere a ZERO.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Agosto 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scritto nero su bianco che mentre eravamo impegnati con il contratto di Maldini questo rischiava di finire altrove. Vediamo se qualcuno sostiene ancora che perdere il mese di giugno a fare il contratto dei dirigenti invece che intessere trame di mercato non è un danno ENORME.


na roba da matti.
e ci dicevano che stavano lavorando lo stesso..... si e cucù.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Agosto 2022)

vorrei soffermarmi su questo, che implica un fatto grave: "A un certo punto Charles ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto sentire un altro club. Per capire se il Leeds fosse il passo giusto, voleva poter fare un confronto. Abbiamo telefonato al Milan"

Ora mi chiedo, ma i nostri obiettivi di mercato quali erano? visto che stanno dicendo che è stato Charles ad offrirsi in questa sessione..
Ma l'abbiamo programmato sto mercato, o no? (domanda retorica)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> vorrei soffermarmi su questo, che implica un fatto grave: "A un certo punto Charles ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto sentire un altro club. Per capire se il Leeds fosse il passo giusto, voleva poter fare un confronto. Abbiamo telefonato al Milan"
> 
> Ora mi chiedo, ma i nostri obiettivi di mercato quali erano? visto che stanno dicendo che è stato Charles ad offrirsi in questa sessione..
> Ma l'abbiamo programmato sto mercato, o no? (domanda retorica)



Ma ti pare ? 
Nella lista ci stavano solamente Origi (a p0),Sanchez (a 15M) e Botman (a 35).
Tutto il resto era (ed è) un foglio bianco,senza alcuna alternativa,uguale identico a quello dello scorso calciomercato in cui ci siamo poi ritrovati al 31 di agosto ad acquistare il facchin Messias.

Anche perchè i costi (i 15M di Sanchez e i 35M di Botman) coincidono.
I 35M di Botman sono stati dirottati su CDK e i 15M di sanchez sono stati dirottati in tasca


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Niente di quello che ha detto fa intendere che quando il Milan ha offerto 20 c’era già un offerta di 40 del Leeds. Poi se a te piace pensare che sia così va bene ma non è quello che c’è scritto.



""*Il Leeds è stato molto concreto. Anche Charles se n’è accorto*. Lo volevano assolutamente, lì avrebbe giocato ogni settimana. Jesse March è un allenatore di prim’ordine. *A un certo punto Charles ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto sentire un altro club. Per capire se il Leeds fosse il passo giusto, voleva poter fare un confronto. Abbiamo telefonato al Milan*""

io interpreto diversamente.


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il Milan però ha un fatturato superiore al Leeds.


Vero, ma i costi? Perché chiude il bilancio con un +, non con un -


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Agosto 2022)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Vero, ma i costi? Perché chiude il bilancio con un +, non con un -


Sì ma hanno avuto un incremento repentino, tipo hanno quadruplicato il fatturato in breve tempo... certo hanno della disponibilità, ma se volesse la avrebbe anche il Milan... 
Tra le società di vertice in Italia siamo quella col payroll più basso. Nella prossima stagione arriveremo al pareggio, forse andremo addirittura in positivo. Quello che personalmente non mi va giù è che con l'aumento dei ricavi si sia pensato di tagliare ancora i costi a discapito della competitività della squadra.


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì ma hanno avuto un incremento repentino, tipo hanno quadruplicato il fatturato in breve tempo... certo hanno della disponibilità, ma se volesse la avrebbe anche il Milan...
> Tra le società di vertice in Italia siamo quella col payroll più basso. Nella prossima stagione arriveremo al pareggio, forse andremo addirittura in positivo. Quello che personalmente non mi va giù è che con l'aumento dei ricavi si sia pensato di tagliare ancora i costi a discapito della competitività della squadra.


Repentino o graduale c'è stato e segnano un + a fine anno.
Noi economicamente stiamo facendo uno splendido lavoro ma, per colpa della situazione disastrosa da cui partivamo, chiudiamo il bilancio col segno negativo.
E fa tutta la differenza del mondo.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per questo penso che a centrocampo sará difficile ed é forse meglio che non arrivi nessuno.



Spero che stai scherzando.


----------

